# LGD seems to have killed a young deer.



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I was out cutting trees down in the goat paddock(the goats are loving peeling the bark off the trees,so might as well cut them down),and came across the remains of a young deer near the fenceline,but inside the paddock.

I am guessing it got in,became frightened and didn't make the jump across the fence and the LGD(5 year old Great Pyrenees) killed it.

Only other scenarios are something else killed it,or it dropped dead.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

He was doing his job.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

IF he killed that deer the dog was NOT doing his job - which is to protect the herd from predators and a deer is NOT a predator, it's actually a cousin to the goats. Most probably something else "got" that deer, most probably outside the fencing, deer got in the pasture for safety and died there.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You don't really know. Your concern is the Pyr might not recognize a goat? That happens but a deer is most certainly NOT a member of the herd. Pyrs are protective of their herd, regardless or species. And yeah the deer could have dropped dead, that does happen too. You'll just have to keep watch on he dog and see if it is being aggressive with the members of its family (cause dogs do that) but really I doubt there's a big problem. Good to question, and act on early though!!


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

He is new to us,but has been good with the does he is with,even when they aren't to him.

We will be adding to the herd soon and hope there won't be any problems with the new additions.

As we don't know what happened,we will just stay aware and see what if anything happens.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Its not that uncommon for a deer to run into a fence and get hurt or killed. I had one jump through 2x4 welded fence around my garden and kill itself. Another ran into on old barb wire perimeter fence around my property. It didn't kill her but it broke her front legs so she couldn't get up and I put her out of her misery. I think that the deer was dead before you put the dog was in the pasture because not many dogs would pass up a venison meal and not many dogs can resist carrion. I bet it hit the fence and died. The dog would have ate it if it killed it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The deer was an intruder, not part of the goat herd. He was doing his job.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

I caught my dogs catching a fawn last year. They were so sure they were doing a good job-after all it was an intruder/ After I made a big deal about the deer being mine, they "got" it.They just knew it didn't belong there, so tthey took care of it.


----------

